# Scolopendra gigantea 3" pedelings available 4/15/17



## Kookookachu (Feb 17, 2017)

I just learned from Thorston Trapp of www.scolopender.de that 3" Scolopendra gigantea (white leg) pedelings will be available for sale after April 15, 2017.  He hasn't indicated the price yet but his prices for adult Scolopendra species are very reasonable.  Currently he has adult S. viridicornis, S. galapagoensis, S. hardwickei and S. gigantea robusta (orange legs) among others for sale.  Both myself and Alan Hicken (YouTube's Spiderman) have done biz with Mr. Trapp and I can attest he has the most healthiest specimens for the lowest prices in the world.  I can hardly wait for this !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 17, 2017)

have fun buying from GER.. all kinds of things you need to do, if youre doing it legally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ZX14 (Feb 21, 2017)

Its actually super easy to buy from Germany! I have done it 3 times with no issues and no problems except shipping costs, but conversions are simple. If you use Paypal, they will convert the funds for you!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Disagree 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Collin Clary (Feb 21, 2017)

ZX14 said:


> Its actually super easy to buy from Germany! I have done it 3 times with no issues and no problems except shipping costs, but conversions are simple. If you use Paypal, they will convert the funds for you!!


You are aware that at the very least you have to file a declaration with the USFWS, pay an inspection fee, and pick it up at a designated port of entry, right?

If you didn't do those things, then you imported illegally.

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Venom1080 (Feb 21, 2017)

ZX14 said:


> Its actually super easy to buy from Germany! I have done it 3 times with no issues and no problems except shipping costs, but conversions are simple. If you use Paypal, they will convert the funds for you!!


mind you, i said legally.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Feb 21, 2017)

I love, I really F-Word love the fact that seems that 'brown boxing' is a thing that enters *only *when someone from the US order arachnids/inverts etc from Europe, but no one, and I say no one take in consideration that, doing that said thing, who knows... between Poland and Italy, is 'brown boxing' as well 

'Brown boxing' is 'brown boxing' at 360°. The differences between are only in the details (papers/documents you need, bureaucracy, cash you have to pay etc). 

Within EU/UE nations, no matter, that practice is 'brown boxing'. Sure, no one give a damn, but still.


----------



## ZX14 (Feb 21, 2017)

I guess that I stand corrected if that is all true. I have always had inspection papers upon their arrival to me so I guess to each their own


----------



## RTTB (Feb 21, 2017)

I'm not going through any of that hassle. I'll leave that to the importers/exporters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BobBarley (Feb 22, 2017)

ZX14 said:


> I guess that I stand corrected if that is all true. I have always had inspection papers upon their arrival to me so I guess to each their own


http://arachnoboards.com/threads/international-shippers-to-the-us-know-the-law.72801


Give this a read^^^

Sorry, to inform, but you are violating many laws.


----------



## Kookookachu (Feb 24, 2017)

I personally haven't seen any proof of a requirement that if one imports one or two arachnids or centipedes from another country they must jump thru all types of hoops in the form of government regulations. In fact, when this came up for me years ago, I contacted USFGW and was told that the regs only applied to those importing for resale or those importing such a large quantity of specimens that it couldn't possibly be for personal use.  Further, the agent I spoke with told me that as long as the species is not prohibited for some other reason it eas allowable.

Lastly, if you don't want to take any chances you can always have a dealer import the animals for you.  Ken the Bug Guy imported an S. hardwickei for me from Germany a few yrars back.

Reactions: Like 1 | Disagree 2


----------



## Collin Clary (Feb 24, 2017)

Kookookachu said:


> I personally haven't seen any proof of a requirement that if one imports one or two arachnids or centipedes from another country they must jump thru all types of hoops in the form of government regulations. In fact, when this came up for me years ago, I contacted USFGW and was told that the regs only applied to those importing for resale or those importing such a large quantity of specimens that it couldn't possibly be for personal use.  Further, the agent I spoke with told me that as long as the species is not prohibited for some other reason it eas allowable.
> 
> Lastly, if you don't want to take any chances you can always have a dealer import the animals for you.  Ken the Bug Guy imported an S. hardwickei for me from Germany a few yrars back.


Even if you're importing for "personal use" you still have to file a declaration, pay an inspection fee, and pick it up at a designated port of entry. You just don't need to have an expensive import/export permit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Kookookachu (Feb 24, 2017)

Collin Clary said:


> Even if you're importing for "personal use" you still have to file a declaration, pay an inspection fee, and pick it up at a designated port of entry. You just don't need to have an expensive import/export permit.


What you're saying may be correct but until someone directs me to an actual regulation and cites the statute, code, etc. so that I can look it up and research it myself, I'm going by what an agent at USFGW told me.  In sum, if the species is not restricted or banned for import into U.S., not for resale and not in an unreasonable quantity - then the procedures you're describing are inapplicable.
Many federal regulations that do exist on the books are not enforced.  For example, selling turtles under 3" is illegal.  Shipping arachnids via the U.S. mail is illegal.  Phasmids are banned; yet, go on eBay's U.S. site and type "stick insect eggs" into the search query and about 20 listings come up.  
Can someone here upload a PDF to clarify this issue?


----------



## Collin Clary (Feb 24, 2017)

Just because lots of people do it doesn't mean  that it isn't illegal. If you were caught you could be charged with a crime. And you undoubtedly will be charged if you are caught illegally importing wildlife into the United States.

There's a good thread on this forum somewhere about this, but I don't have time to dig it up at the moment.

Here's a pdf for you to look at: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...YGgMhsZ5AafeilSQw&sig2=ekXbJkyFT3M-7JEU5bGfTg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Greenjewls (Mar 1, 2017)

I think I'll just go on a hike and catch a S. heros


----------



## RTTB (Mar 1, 2017)

I'll go catch S polymorphas and pretend they are bigger.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## boina (Mar 2, 2017)

Collin Clary said:


> Just because lots of people do it doesn't mean  that it isn't illegal. If you were caught you could be charged with a crime. And you undoubtedly will be charged if you are caught illegally importing wildlife into the United States.
> 
> There's a good thread on this forum somewhere about this, but I don't have time to dig it up at the moment.
> 
> Here's a pdf for you to look at: https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&sou...YGgMhsZ5AafeilSQw&sig2=ekXbJkyFT3M-7JEU5bGfTg


Has anyone ever read this? In whole? Because I just have read at least most of it. It states very clearly that @Kookookachu is right. If you import for personal use you don't need a permit and you don't need to pay a fee. Here's the fee part, from the very long document cited:

Individuals or organizations that
import or export shipments of wildlife
for noncommercial purposes at
designated ports that do not contain
species that are protected by Federal
law or international treaty, along with
individuals or organizations that import
or export live specimens, will continue
to be exempt from designated port
inspection fees. These individuals or
organizations will still be responsible
for overtime fees for any shipments
inspected outside normal working
hours, as well as all fees for import or
export through a nondesignated port

The permit part has been stated above in this thread, I think. You can even ship via a nondesignated port and there are exeptions to that fee, too, although I kind of got tired of reading that in detail. 
I find it a little bit weird that you post something to contradict someone that actually demonstrates that someone is right.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Collin Clary (Mar 2, 2017)

boina said:


> Has anyone ever read this? In whole? Because I just have read at least most of it. It states very clearly that @Kookookachu is right. If you import for personal use you don't need a permit and you don't need to pay a fee. Here's the fee part, from the very long document cited:
> 
> Individuals or organizations that
> import or export shipments of wildlife
> ...


Nobody said that you need to have a permit for personal use.

You do still need to declare the shipment and pick it up at a designated port of entry, unless you have a designated port exception permit, which costs $100, and are only issued under limited circumstances. There's also the matter of convincing the USFWS that you're importing for "personal use." They decide that, not you. Technically if you plan to sell them, or breed them and sell the offspring, it's for "commercial purposes" (though obviously you can lie).

As for the inspection fees.... I stand corrected on that aspect. However, there are other fees you may have to pay though.

https://www.fws.gov/le/pdf/QandAFees2008.pdf

If I didn't mention it before, I did import and go through this process once. I had to pay fees. I can't remember what specific fees they were, all I know is that I had to pay them. I had thought they were inspection fees, but I guess they were something else.

Regardless, the point is that you can't just (legally) order live animals from another country and have them delivered to your doorstep without going through the USFWS first.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pipa (Mar 3, 2017)

interesting thread .. keep it coming

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

